# Where do I buy peat moss/vermiculite?



## Kraine (Jul 21, 2011)

I called the vendor that I got my G. pulchra from, Eight Legs Plus, and they suggested a 50/50 mix of peat moss and vermiculite for substrate. I've found hardware stores with garden vermiculite, but I can't distinguish the peat moss on any sites. Is sphagnum moss the same thing? It seems a little puffy for a tarantula. Where do I get the correct type of peat moss?

Vermiculite I found: http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/soil-conditioners-smlpk/57554.html


----------



## Madratter (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Premier sphagnum peat moss which I get from both Home Depot and Southern States. I don't use vermiculite but I'm sure both have it.


----------



## DeathDulyNoted (Jul 21, 2011)

Or just use some shredded coconut husk with a bit of vermiculite; its pretty much interchangeable with peat anyways


----------



## codykrr (Jul 23, 2011)

Lowes or home depot carry both.

You can also use perilite mixed into peat to help hold moisture as well. its cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 25, 2011)

Sphagnum peat moss=dead moss (usually, may be live, but usually dead (and may not even be sphagnum peat moss, but could be another species of moss).

Peat=peat moss which has decayed and broken down in a peat bog for a looooonnng time.  Basically, it's long-term compost derived soley from sphagnum peat.


----------

